# Cubes to build fisher/regular 3x3 hybrid



## Malkom (May 22, 2016)

i would like to "build" a 3x3/fisher hybrid. i would like to just buy 2 cubes and change up the pieces, anyone know what cubes to use?


----------



## Felipe Rigon (May 22, 2016)

The yj Fisher cube and the yj guanlong should work. They use the same mechanism.


----------



## Malkom (May 22, 2016)

yj v1 or yj v2? someone told me the v2 and the yulong should work, another one said v2 and sulong. Does all of em work or is everyone just guessing


----------



## Felipe Rigon (May 22, 2016)

The new Fisher cube by YJ. I'd say it's the v2, then: http://zcube.hk/YJ-333-YiLeng-Fisher

The yulong, the sulong and the guanlong use the same mechanism and the pieces are interchangeable. The guanlong is just cheaper.


----------



## Kotra25 (May 22, 2016)

Moyu said that that the fisher cube v2 is based om the yulong so a yulong and a fisher v2 sound be great.


----------



## Malkom (May 22, 2016)

well money isnt a problem, wich cube is the best of them?


----------



## Kotra25 (May 22, 2016)

The fisher v2 has a yulong core. I don't know about the pieces but I think the yulong would be the best choice.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (May 22, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> The fisher v2 has a yulong core. I don't know about the pieces but I think the yulong would be the best choice.


These three cubes use the same core and has the same mechanism. The only difference is the piece split design and the plastic.



Malkom said:


> well money isnt a problem, wich cube is the best of them?


These three cubes have similar performances. I guess you'd succeed with any of them. I'd buy a guanlong because it's cheaper.


----------



## Kotra25 (May 22, 2016)

Felipe Rigon said:


> These three cubes have similar performances. I guess you'd succeed with any of them. I'd buy a guanlong because it's cheaper.



I haven't tried any of them but as of what I heard the guanlong feels really cheap so I think at least the sulong.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (May 23, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I haven't tried any of them but as of what I heard the guanlong feels really cheap so I think at least the sulong.


That's mostly because of the plastic. The yulong and the chilong have a harder plastic, while the sulong and the guanlong have a softer plastic. But you're right, the guanlong has a cheaper feel than the sulong.


----------



## TCKyewbs (Jul 11, 2016)

Guanlong performs equally as good as the Yulong, Sulong, or Chilong


----------



## Kotra25 (Jul 11, 2016)

TCKyewbs said:


> Guanlong performs equally as good as the Yulong, Sulong, or Chilong



I was seriously going to make that video tomorow but my Channel is in Swedish so I can show it to the Swedish people. But I can give you credit.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 11, 2016)

So nice!!!! I might try to build those two


----------



## Malkom (Jul 11, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I was seriously going to make that video tomorow but my Channel is in Swedish so I can show it to the Swedish people. But I can give you credit.


vad heter din kanal?


----------



## Kotra25 (Jul 11, 2016)

Malkom said:


> vad heter din kanal?


Kotra25 Cubing men jag laddar bara upp en gång i veckan så den kommer nästa. Jag är ahellqui på cuboss btw.


----------



## TCKyewbs (Jul 11, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I was seriously going to make that video tomorow but my Channel is in Swedish so I can show it to the Swedish people. But I can give you credit.


That'd be great, thanks!


----------

